# Nurnberg Toy Fair



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The Nurnberg Toy Fair has opened its doors.

Here are a few pictures of the LGB products at the fair.

http://theworldoflgb.blogspot.com/2011/02/lgb-at-nuremberg-toy-fair-2011.html


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Interesting


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By krs on 03 Feb 2011 06:44 AM 
The Nurnberg Toy Fair has opened its doors.

Here are a few pictures of the LGB products at the fair.

http://theworldoflgb.blogspot.com/2011/02/lgb-at-nuremberg-toy-fair-2011.html 
Hmmmmmmmmmm, not too sure about the 'Hooker' tank car, but thanks all the same. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

My local hookers will love the tank car. Regner offers a suitable new loco for it http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a..._99222.php


Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 03 Feb 2011 12:20 PM 

My local hookers will love the tank car. Regner offers a suitable new loco for it http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a..._99222.php


Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz 



Juergen - I don't think it's really so much a new model from Regner, as one that they have resurrected from about ten years ago. One of our Regner dealers here in UK, the main importer, in fact, had one for years - a real white elephant it was, too. It could barely move itself, let alone a train, and as far as I know he still has it - unsold.

I'd like to think that this one you have shown us is a better product...shelf-queens are not in fashion these days when everybody expects their high-priced loco to actually work. 

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. Regner has a booth at the Nuernberg Toy Fair at the moment. He offers the loco as one of his new releases for 2011. He probably improved the design.

I am almost sure, I will have it in my hands this summer and see myself, how it is running. The new Train Line Harz wagons will be a fine addition to it.
Unfortunately it is not in my pocket money range.

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I saw a (French language) movie on Youtube about the 2011 Spielwaremesse: Nurnberg Toy Fair 2011, Part 1 on RailTV 
Personally I like the new 1:1 scale Preiser models, wonder how much they will cost... probably not in my pocket money range also ;-)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's my kind of train show.







. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I would doubt that many of the train show attendees actually noticed her.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 04 Feb 2011 11:05 AM 
I saw a (French language) movie on Youtube about the 2011 Spielwaremesse: Nurnberg Toy Fair 2011, Part 1 on RailTV 
Personally I like the new 1:1 scale Preiser models, wonder how much they will cost... probably not in my pocket money range also ;-)











OOOOOOOOOO God she's Hot

Reminds me of my 3rd grade teacher

Miss Cherrie, She was hot

I always wanted to be spanked by her

But No, Nickie was alway the good kid in class









Short haired Chics ARE Hot...........

She does need a little tummy tuck though..........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Will the new Preiser 1 : 1 figures come with sound and digital decoders? Can I order one or two with live steam?

Have Fun

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunno, about steam, but Preiser do this at the show each year to show how a figure is made. 

http://www.preiserfiguren.de/showpage.php?Models_und_Modelle&SiteID=48 

A few years ago, one of the models was a young 20-something lady in traditional dress/dirndl. Yes, the least amount of skin shown, but probably the most attractive model they have had at one of the shows.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Suppose it was on the 2006 Cologne (Koeln) Fair. At least I met master scultper Volker Bauer and some of his female models there.


[url="


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, this definitely falls under the "European Models" heading.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz/Otter/Jürgen- You have a good memory my friend! 

Unfortunately, I don't think she ever made it into a production figure?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Preiser makes only a few new scale 1 : 22,5 figures every year. Seems to be a very small market. After all, you have to pay 10 - 12 Euro for a single painted figure in Germany. 
Not something many people place in their garden, for cats and squirrels to run over or UV light to bleach out and make brittle within a few months. And of course, who needs figures in a Dirndl dress? Not many folks have an Oktoberfest on their layout. 

[url="


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 06 Feb 2011 04:07 AM 

And of course, who needs figures in a Dirndl dress? Not many folks have an Oktoberfest on their layout. 



Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz 




Very true, but not all of us model Germany in modern times. Dirndln are perfect for Austria in Era I....

http://www.frydlantsko.com/Fotoalbu...20034a.jpg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this definitely falls under the "European Models" heading 
Personally I like the 'prototypes'.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 06 Feb 2011 04:07 AM 

Preiser makes only a few new scale 1 : 22,5 figures every year. Seems to be a very small market. After all, you have to pay 10 - 12 Euro for a single painted figure in Germany. 
Not something many people place in their garden, for cats and squirrels to run over or UV light to bleach out and make brittle within a few months. And of course, who needs figures in a Dirndl dress? Not many folks have an Oktoberfest on their layout. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...Ca%20href=" target="_blank">







http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e...Luise3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">


The RhB modellers might like some Alphorns, peasants or folksingers. They get served very well by by Prehm miniatures. The two on the left are early pre-production samples.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...Ca%20href=" target="_blank">







http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e...ordeon.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">

The sitting lady comes with an accordeon.


Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz 


The figure with the book and straw hat is an LGB figure.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04 Feb 2011 05:50 PM 
Posted By Paulus on 04 Feb 2011 11:05 AM 
I saw a (French language) movie on Youtube about the 2011 Spielwaremesse: Nurnberg Toy Fair 2011, Part 1 on RailTV 
Personally I like the new 1:1 scale Preiser models, wonder how much they will cost... probably not in my pocket money range also ;-)











OOOOOOOOOO God she's Hot

Reminds me of my 3rd grade teacher

Miss Cherrie, She was hot

I always wanted to be spanked by her

But No, Nickie was alway the good kid in class









Short haired Chics ARE Hot...........

She does need a little tummy tuck though.......... 



if she needs a tummy tuck 
you need your eyes adjusted !!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone seen Aristo or USAT there? 
I'd love to get ahold of Thomas the tank long passenger cars.


----------

